
Best Programming Languages to Learn to Code: 2020 Edition - studentLS
https://coding.degree/best-coding-languages/
======
mikece
While it's always fun to read articles like this what they invariably fail to
address is what the intended outcome is (to get a job? to become a better
programmer?) and taking into account where you are. If you want to get a job
in Silicon Valley then the recommended language list is going to look
different than if you're trying to get a job in Omaha. I think it's important
for someone getting into the field to BUILD THEIR NETWORK: not only
prospective colleagues but also local recruiters who aren't locked into a few
clients but who have a solid feel for the tech landscape near you. It won't
help you much if you study Python and are entry-level-ready at Django and
Flask only to learn that locally the demand is only for C# and Java.

